# Einstein the Smallest Stallion



## Reble (Apr 18, 2011)

Have to watch the commercial first

http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=13398761


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2011)

I think he looks pretty good. Although, it would still be nice to see conformation type photos down at his level.

Thanks for posting the clip.


----------



## Eohippus (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm glad to see they're using a halter on him now. I don't like how they say he's too small to have any other horse as a companion. Kinson's always been on the small side (and still is) but he's still able to be out with the two geldings. Cody is super gentle and motherly (he earned the nickname "nana" because of it lol) and Avalon has incredible patience with Kinson but isn't afraid to remind him to mind his manners. But I also understand the idea of being uncomfortable with the size difference, however, theres plenty of geldings who are small (or small colts they coudl geld) that could've been a companion. But I guess that woudl take away the spotlight off Einstein and he might not seem so impressive or perhaps his conformation might not hold up if compared next to another mini-I'm sure theres 101 different reasons.

He seems like he's doing well though and his owners are still thrilled with him


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2011)

Reble, you sure have taken a shine to that little dwarf, Einstein! You've done several posts about him. Are you friends with his owners or know the horse personally?

While he is a cute dwarf, I really would much rather see the kind of national attention he's getting paid to a well built miniature horse that is a decent representative of what conscientious breeders strive to produce, vs. a obvious dwarf like Einstein.

I feel that dragging Einstein around as a "representative" of our breed discredits the niceness and versatility of a good miniature horse... Too many people who see him, including big horse people, will not realize that he NOT a good example of our breed standards, and in fact has a genetic condition that we wish we could eliminate from the breeding pool.

Here's a recent and lengthy discussion about his dwarfism: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=122765


----------



## horsehug (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Rebel,

I'm not going to critique his conformation, but I honestly do not understand why anyone who knows anything about dwarfism thinks he is a dwarf.

Susan O.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, let's do a poll and see. What's another Einstein thread


----------



## denny10012 (Apr 18, 2011)

Jill said:


> Reble, you sure have taken a shine to that little dwarf, Einstein! You've done several posts about him. Are you friends with his owners or know the horse personally?
> 
> While he is a cute dwarf, I really would much rather see the kind of national attention he's getting paid to a well built miniature horse that is a decent representative of what conscientious breeders strive to produce, vs. a obvious dwarf like Einstein.
> 
> ...


I dont see him looking like a dwarf in the video at all....have you something against him to be so attacking!!!!


----------



## ruffian (Apr 18, 2011)

I saw it also. I don't see a lot of dwarf characteristics. I do see a short neck. His bite appeared OK. Fine boned legs. Head wasn't huge. Back wasn't as convex as I would think a dwarf would be at his age. If I were to state an opinion, and ONLY My opinion based on the GMA spot this morning, I would not consider him a dwarf. OK let the flames and outrage commence!


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, I sure don't see DWARF, he does have a roach back, but I am also one who doesn't quite get why everyone thinks he is one!

And for heck's sake, he is just darling, quite the personality, and just might get people to look at mini horses! The owners themselves have said he is not show quality. But a great pet! And it looks like he is! He is well-loved and well cared for, it is quite obvious.

I am going to buy the book for my granddaughter.

I just can't believe how sanctimonious some people get on this forum!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Apr 18, 2011)

He may have some confirmation faults but he does not look like a dwarf to me.


----------



## Genie (Apr 18, 2011)

He looks pretty good for such a small package



Looks to me like he's getting spoiled though


----------



## tagalong (Apr 18, 2011)

Trying again - that annoying Internal Server Error ate my previous reply...

As I said in the other thread - I feel he is a dwarf and have said that from day one. IMO his scoliosis is but one indicator of that and more issues may develop as he matures.





All that aside, he seems to have a lot of charm and personality and I will bet that he fancies himself quite the star! Just as the resident dwarf here - Cowboy - does!





I think the little guys always have quite the Napoleon complex...


----------



## Tremor (Apr 18, 2011)

Do they say how tall he is? Because....I have two 2010 fillies who look like they may be shorter than him.....

I still think he's a dwarf. Two 30''+ horses shouldn't produce a foal who was 6 lbs. Two of MY 30''+ horses would produce a foal 2-3 times as heavy.

Like I said, I think he's a dwarf; although he looks very good for one.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 18, 2011)

As a horse person with over 35 years in horses, but rather new to the mini world, I look at this pretty mini and myself do not see any dwarf characteristics. He has beautiful bone and length of bone, a cute head, normal sized ears, etc... Does he have show conformation? I do not think he is world quality halter horse material myself, but most minis are pets or just family members anyways. As long as he is not squatty, domed headed, short & crooked legged, hunched backed and looking peculiar (an obvious dwarf or horrendous looking period) what is wrong with Einstein promoting the miniature horse breed? Its not like they are out there promoting that "hey this is a dwarf horse( well at least thats what people are saying)) and everyone needs one". We should be grateful that Einstein as a miniature horse (whether dwarf or not) is promoting our beloved breed. The owners are not saying that this guy is the ideal miniature horse, he was just ultra tiny at birth. He got attention and the attention ran. I bet every person on this board would have ran with the attention too had it been them and they had had the opportunity.

Which leads me to- Exactly what would a miniature horse NEED to look like to go around promoting the breed? An exotic looking halter or high stepping driving horse? What is the perfect mini or is there one perfect type or many?


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 18, 2011)

Although I am not voting either way I am certainly watching the poll. I don't feel solid YES or NO.



I would have to be like a politician who was against the horse being a dwarf before I was for it, I mean for the horse being a dwarf before I was against it. For those of you who are expressing an opinion of whether or not he is a dwarf I can respect your opionion either way...since we are all entitled to our opinion.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 18, 2011)

He looks great! I don't see dwarf at all. Good for the owners!! He seems like a fine little guy.

Maybe some are some jealous that they are getting so much attention?


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 18, 2011)

sorry, the internal server error misposted! hopefully it gets fixed soon!


----------



## Tremor (Apr 18, 2011)

barnbum said:


> He looks great! I don't see dwarf at all. Good for the owners!! He seems like a fine little guy.
> 
> Maybe some are some jealous that they are getting so much attention?


Jealous? I doubt it. I doubt anybody on here is jealous of the attention he is getting. Maybe we all would like to have had the chance to TWEAK the way this whole thing turned out? (EX. Changing "Smallest Stallion" to "Smallest Gelding") or maybe stop promoting the whole "Smallest NON-dwarf thing" and go for, "Einstein the Therapy Horse"....etc.

I think that Einstein's owners are purely taking the wrong angle on this. They need to stray away from the breeding (Stallion & Smallest) to the social (Therapy Horse).

Einstein could do great things if the title wasn't STALLION! We don't want the Miniature Horse breed to be flocked with people thinking, "Oh, that's a small stallion. A pretty one too. I want one JUST like him!" Especially when there's the chance that he MAY be a dwarf, (Most likely....Bonds Tiny Tim anyone?) or have awkward conformation.

If his owners were to GELD Einstein and drop the Guinness thing I would be fine. As would a lot of people. Plus, its OBVIOUS that Thumblina is the Smallest Horse.


----------



## CookieGirl (Apr 18, 2011)

I do not think Einstein is a dwarf. But I dont deny that he does not have the best conformation.

For those of you who are concerned about people who do not know much about minis and are first introduced to the breed by seeing Einstein, don't you think that is a step up from Thumbelina? She is an extreme and very obvious dwarf. Einstein may have some flaws, but he is still better put together, IMO.

Has anyone who has a National Champion horse tried contacting GMA or anyone else? Given them an opportunity to share a great example of the breed? Who knows, maybe now that Einstein has created such a buzz about the breed, we can really come together as a community and show them what these little guys can REALLY do. And look like.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2011)

Jealous? Uh, I really don't think so





What I find upsetting is that while Einstein is a very poor physical example of the breed and possesses many qualities breeders should not only avoid but readily recognize, he's being held out to the general public as an example of a miniature horse. He's not the first dwarf to be in that kind of a position. Then, to ice the cupcake of Einstein's publicity tour, he's also being billed as a "stallion"





It's horses like Einstein and Thumbelina that the general public has in mind when they hear the words "miniature horse." Does that make me jealous? No. However, as someone passionate about what miniature horses can and should be -- and all they should be built to DO -- it does make me want to speak up


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 18, 2011)

Sandy B said:


> Which leads me to- Exactly what would a miniature horse NEED to look like to go around promoting the breed? An exotic looking halter or high stepping driving horse? What is the perfect mini or is there one perfect type or many?


Well, my opinion and $4 will get you a coffee at Starbucks




but some I'd LOVE to see and would be proud to have representing the breed would be:

Mountain Meadows Amir Al Amar - 2X National GRAND Champion Halter Stallion - STUNNING, PERFECTION, GORGEOUS!





Century Farms Bey Masquerade - World GRAND Champion Open Pleasure Driving and producing quality foals.

First Knights Billy Idol - World Champion Get of Sire and tons of World Champion foals

Silver Meadows Jet So Go - Many times champion driving horse

Can't think of his name, but that under 30 stallion/gelding that jumps his butt off! Has tons of wins at nationals.

7S Nashvilles Ransom - a 29" stallion that is a National GRAND Champion Pleasure Driving horse and also a National top six in halter. Talk about a tiny performance horse!!! O M G!

Avantes Celtic Melody - World Champion of Champions - stunning mare who proved she could do it as a junior mare and also a senior mare

There are literally HUNDREDS more that would be wonderful representatives of what the miniature horse should be/do/perform like. I think if a horse like Prince was paraded around on national tv like Einstein is, the world would be SHOCKED at what a real miniature horse can look like. A miniature horse can actually look like a stunning, leggy, athletic big horse! We just don't get to see those ones on tv.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 18, 2011)

Last I checked miniatures were the third or fourth most popular equine breed in the US. They are above Thoroughbreds and Appaloosas. So for a miniature to get a lot of public attention, they need to have some measurable quality that sets them apart from all other horses. Emphasis on measurable. While I would LOVE for Prince to be on tv as the most beautiful miniature horse in the world, that's perspective and being the most beautiful mini probably would not be enough. He'd need to be the most beautiful horse in the world. Einsteins size is measurable and beats most other horses, mini or not. That's why he got so much public recognition. I know about the biggest horses on record, the fastest horses on record, and the smallest. I don't know about many top sires/dams, champions, etc from any other breeds because they're not on tv or the general public either.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry about any typos in my previous post-i'm using my phone. I really would like any of the horses StarRidgeAcres mentioned to be on tv for everyone to see, but it would just never happen because of the way the media works unfortunately.


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 18, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Well, my opinion and $4 will get you a coffee at Starbucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:yeah





Stacy knows that I love Prince, and how cool would it be to have him on TV? I'm sold!



Oh Please?


----------



## Reble (Apr 19, 2011)

Einstein SMALLEST HORSE EVER BORN, at birth only weighing 6lbs, had reason to get a hold of the media, just need something that stands out, I do not believe the perfect mini would attract attention, it might hit the media, but would die out, with Einstein because of his size is going to be in the news, as long as the owners want to have him on display.

The reason he is back in the light is because of his 1 year Birthday.

Do not get so upset, things come and go.

The miniature horse is out in the news, so try to educate any new owners or people you talk with.

Other wise do something about it, go to the media, talk to the T.V. Stations, Radio, and see what you can do?

Promote the perfect miniature horse.

I am sure someone will pull it apart, which is so sad.

They did not talk about it, they did something.

*Publicity & Educate *


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think he's a dwarf. I do think he has horrible ground manners and is spoiled rotten. At a year old, he should be able to stand there without being handfed treats constantly.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 19, 2011)

finally was able to watch the video

what terrible manners he has! rearing, backing into people, and he seems to be quite unsteady on his feet. his owners need to quit treating him like a baby, he's a horse who needs to learn manners no matter how small he is!


----------



## Reble (Apr 19, 2011)

Molly said:


> finally was able to watch the video
> 
> what terrible manners he has! rearing, backing into people, and he seems to be quite unsteady on his feet. his owners need to quit treating him like a baby, he's a horse who needs to learn manners no matter how small he is!


I agree, but just find this funny, we always have to find fault in any thing we see or hear.

Oh well today Einstein is on THE VIEW at 11:00 a.m. on ABC

Hope you can all watch, I am sure we will find more faults...


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 19, 2011)

Reble said:


> I agree, but just find this funny, we always have to find fault in any thing we see or hear.
> 
> Oh well today Einstein is on THE VIEW at 11:00 a.m. on ABC
> 
> Hope you can all watch, I am sure we will find more faults...


Rebel, i'm not specifically looking for faults but if his owners want to pubicise him they ought to at least teach him proper manners! he was rearing on his handeler, thats neither safe nor something mini horse breeders/lovers/enthusiasts would want publicised. it makes minis look crazy and hard to handle. it may drive people away from ever wanting a mini if they think all minis act like spoiled brats and will readily rear on their handelers like Einstein.

just more bad rap for minis


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 19, 2011)

I completely agree with MRM.



I was going to say something earlier, but with all the controversy, I let it go. He certainly does need some ground manners. He looked pretty "put out" with it all to by the way he had his ears back and "biting" at the treats his owner was feeding him. I'm sure she was just trying to keep him pacified, but his "studly hormones" are showing if you ask me!


----------



## maestoso (Apr 19, 2011)

After several months, I think it's time everyone should agree to disagree. This thread is not unique, it goes in circles like all the other Einstein threads. I think when people point out that he will be on this show or that show, they are doing it just as a general interest topic, not to promote or defend their opinions on the horse.

The owners have been parading him around since day 1, despite all of the outrage. It is clear they are going to do what they are going to do, so why not let it go? It's a waste of time to attack it each time we see it.

Paris Hilton just bought a Billy Idol Son to put on her new show..... what are we going to say about that one?

Guess what? Paris Hilton doesn't care what any of you think





Perhaps there are more productive arguments we could be having. Ones that might actually educate and move forward.


----------



## jegray21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Where is clickmini? I think she shared a video of her minis being able to tell the difference between the red rug and the white and which one got them a treat? That is worth being on T.V. These horses are not only small but they are very smart and fun to train! Marketable traits


----------



## Reble (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, just a few minutes on the View, not much time to say too much and of course they are trying to promote their book.

Happy Birthday Einstein

Wish Einstein many years of good health, and a long life.

I hope people are wrong and he does not have health problems, would not want any animal to have to suffer.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 19, 2011)

Based on this recent footage- and it was difficult to really see him well, but I dont see anything that screams dwarf either. His head is not 'domey'- I think his length of neck is ok for his body- I thought he looked ok compared to his weanling pics. Is he a great example for the breed? No I dont think so, but I just find it difficult to say without a doubt that he is a dwarf.

P.S. Matt D, well said!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure how I feel from this latest video, TBH. My gut feeling is that he is a dwarf, it is often very hard to tell just form pictures, which, of course, is why we need a test.

I have had foals as small as him at birth, and they played just fine with other foals and with the herd in general, even though I was, naturally, worried. There is NO way I would risk desocialising a foal in this way, he needs horses to play with he is not a stuffed toy he is a small horse. I fear for his future, I really do, what life will he have?

Whether he is a dwarf or not they will never, ever admit it, he is far too good a gravy train, and I loathe that aspect of this whole thing. If he were normal size no-one would even consider him as a stallion.

Also, of course, the foals I have had this small grew up to be normal size- around 28" at the withers, so his not growing is worrying, too.


----------



## Genie (Apr 19, 2011)

maestoso said:


> After several months, I think it's time everyone should agree to disagree. This thread is not unique, it goes in circles like all the other Einstein threads. I think when people point out that he will be on this show or that show, they are doing it just as a general interest topic, not to promote or defend their opinions on the horse.
> 
> The owners have been parading him around since day 1, despite all of the outrage. It is clear they are going to do what they are going to do, so why not let it go? It's a waste of time to attack it each time we see it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for saying what I was thinking


----------



## Reble (Apr 19, 2011)

here is the interview on The view.

http://abc.go.com/watch/clip/the-view/SH002253950000/PL5554876/VD55122785/cant-miss-moment-smallest-horse/cantmissmoment


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 19, 2011)

maestoso said:


> After several months, I think it's time everyone should agree to disagree. This thread is not unique, it goes in circles like all the other Einstein threads. I think when people point out that he will be on this show or that show, they are doing it just as a general interest topic, not to promote or defend their opinions on the horse.
> 
> The owners have been parading him around since day 1, despite all of the outrage. It is clear they are going to do what they are going to do, so why not let it go? It's a waste of time to attack it each time we see it.
> 
> ...



A Billy Idol foal? Great! Fine by me! Have you seen the video of it(I think it's a filly)? Stunning and really cute! That mini is very well built compared to Einstein. It's a horse I'd be happy to have flaunted in the media (even if it will be as the biggest media mockery with Paris as the owner...) but either way it's a nice horse and I'm glad Einstein will have media competition.



Katiean said:


> Ok, I am going to try this again. I think when a person says that the horse in a minimal dwarf it is the same as saying a horse is a minimal pinto. There may be a small spot on the pinto that is maybe even hidden under the mane. He is still a pinto. Just because a dwarf is not sevearly crippled by the dwarf gene but shows signs as everyone has pointed out it is still a dwarf even though it does not look like oh, say, Thumbalina. Everyone knows that she is a dwarf. Is she minimal? No. However, Einstine has a roach back and his neck IS too short. These charicteristics would be minimal. *Let me ask this question of all of you that say he is not a dwarf. IF YOU WERE GIVEN THE OPERTUNITY TO BREED A MARE TO EINSTINE.....WOULD YOU? AND WHY OR WHY NOT?*


I agree with this post! I would not breed to the "Smallest Stallion" even with all his fame. Why? Because he is NOT a good representative of our breed as he has some rather huge conformational flaws - whether he IS a dwarf or NOT. He is not going to improve our breed (in reference to quality and conformation) so why not make him a gelding then??

I also agree with Carin and Molly. This boy needs some ground manners. I'm sure I'd be nervous as heck on National T.V. so that doesn't bother me as much, but I do think they could use a few lessons on ground manners.

Wait - Ha! Under his handler's name (Rachel Wagner) on The View, it calls her a "Horse Trainer"!!



Yikes please don't train my horses to be pushy, nippy and impatient! Though I'm glad they stated that he does live in a barn.








Dwarf or not, it really doesn't matter to me. He isn't a "good" miniature to be continuously flaunting and campaigning... Well IMHO. But like Parmela said my opinion and $4 will get you a coffee at Starbucks


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 19, 2011)

O M G!



I finally got to see the video. Are you people who say he isn't a dwarf blind? Seriously! R-O-A-C-H-E-D back, SHORT neck, large knees (campared to the fineness of the cannon bone) and did you actually watch the first few seconds when he walks on stage.  He's only a YEARLING and he's already so stiff it's pathetic. How terribly sad for this poor little creature.

And for that woman (his owner) to specifically say he has no abnormalities is a CROCK! And if her 30-32" horses weigh 300lbs, she needs to have them on a serious diet! Raven is 28" tall and in show shape weighs 165lbs. And another reference that I'll cite since I know it for a fact, Poopy weighed 11lbs 3 DAYS AFTER HER BIRTH. So weighing a supposed 6lbs means NOTHING special to me. I bet Charlotte and Tony and other breeders who have small stallions have lots of foals as small as Einstein at birth.

And someone said he's 20" now. If so that woman is about 50" tall. He comes to the top of her thigh!

People keep comparing his "spotlight" to Thumbalina's. I totally don't see the comparison. In EVERY interview Thumb did - GMA, etc., they talked about children's charities and about bringing awareness. Every cent from her book, her plush doll's, interviews, etc went to charity. Every dime spent for her travel and care came out of the owner's pockets. And they clearly stated she was a dwarf and how her parents had been removed from the breeding pool. Of course I am aware of the obviousness of her deformaties, but to parade him on TV and say he has NONE?! They are money wh0r3s. Period.

For all you newbies out there reading this. Make note of his sire, dam, breeder, and all the people here saying he's normal.

The one thing Reble and I agree on in this case... I too hope he lives a long and healthy, pain-free life. And I hope like heck I'm wrong about him!

And am I jealous? Nope. I'm mad as heck about it though. I see people exploiting an animal for THEIR OWN GAIN, not for the betterment of the animal, not for a good cause, not spreading a teaching message - nothing. Just the almighty $.

And as for Paris' horse. I think that poor thing will be soon forgotten when she's done with her show. BUT...it's a MUCH better representation of the miniature horse - no comparison. I'd rather see that filly on tv ANY DAY OF THE WEEK over little ill-mannered Einstein.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Apr 19, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> O M G!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agree! i honestly dont know why Tiz A Mini Horse Farm would want him promoted so much! you think they would be embarressed! although, they sure are trying to keep who his parents are a secret! it took me forever to find out who his sire and dam are!

after watching The View he looks to be about the same size as my girl Honey, and she's 27.5" tall. her back just barely comes up to my hip and i'm 5'2. Einsteins owner/handeler also mentioned that the smaller you breed the more likely you are to get problems- what a bunch of crap! and if her 32" horses weigh 300lbs she has to seriously reevaluate her feeding program! my Misty weighs around 210 when is show shape and she's 32". this lady is so full of crap i'm surprised it doesnt come out her ears!!

i wish they would use some of that money they get for promoting Einstein on getting him a HORSE friend, i couldnt help but notice how he kept trying to bite that beautiful boxer with a wide open mouth! he's still got teeth and hooves and could seriously hurt that sweet dog! i bet they could find a 30" or under gelding. but i doubt they will!

poor Einstein


----------



## MindyLee (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait a minute! Paris Hilton has a Billy Filly!!!






Who has a pic of her mini? I want to see it too!

Also I think Rob and Big from MTV who got a cute little stud from Vandy Farms mini was a great example of a mini to be on tv. Rob and Big even entered him into a AMHA show. He sure was a cutie with great confirmation for the public to view a good mini!

I agree with others here, If I bred a mini like Einstein, I would never drag him all over and promote him the way they do. I would kinda be embarressed to show him off to the public with his confirmation. I would geld and sell; to a pet home if it was me. Also I have a mini filly who measures at 27.75" tall who has way better confirmation and looks the same size and weighs I guess 150lbs. Oh did I say she looks like the same size as him at 2 yrs old.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 19, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> Also I think Rob and Big from MTV who got a cute little stud from Vandy Farms mini was a great example of a mini to be on tv. Rob and Big even entered him into a AMHA show. He sure was a cutie with great confirmation for the public to view a good mini!



I loved that show!!!



And although I didn't think every thing they did with Mini Horse (that was his name) was a good idea (ie, him pulling Rob on a skateboard) I did like the lessons they taught about miniature horses. They had an episode where he went to a trainer for his "bad behavior" and the trainer said he needs to be gelded ASAP, they had an episode on him being gelded, and yes they even had a how where they attended an AMHA show and people were showing them how to groom the horse and they even entered a liberty class! And then Rob and Big got to drive some horses that were already well trained. All in all I think it was a good show. And I like how after one night of having MH in the house, they called a builder to build him a safe enclosure outside - they even discussed making it safe from the predators in the hills in CA. Good job Rob and Big!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 19, 2011)

Molly said:


> what terrible manners he has! rearing, backing into people, and he seems to be quite unsteady on his feet. his owners need to quit treating him like a baby, he's a horse who needs to learn manners no matter how small he is!


And this is why the first thing my oncologist said to me when he heard I raise Minis is: "Miniature Horses? Aren't they mean?"





I told him he watches way too much TV....



Then explained that normally they are the sweetest creatures... badly behaved Minis like Einstein give our guys a bad name.

Lucy


----------



## gimp (Apr 19, 2011)

In the Corgi world we have the LCS (Lesser Corgi Society). The idea is to tout how difficult they are to live with. Shedding. Active. Shedding, shedding...

The intent is to try to keep the popularity down so the puppy mills don't catch on. I would maybe suggest that Einstein is simply a good spokesman for the LMHS in his rude activity and craziness. It just may keep a lot of folks who shouldn't have one from getting one.





Relax. He is no threat, and his people do love him. Maybe they show it in a way that you feel is "wrong" but he, and they, may be doing you all a service as far a rescue work goes.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 20, 2011)

EXACTLY!!!!



Reble said:


> Einstein SMALLEST HORSE EVER BORN, at birth only weighing 6lbs, had reason to get a hold of the media, just need something that stands out, I do not believe the perfect mini would attract attention, it might hit the media, but would die out, with Einstein because of his size is going to be in the news, as long as the owners want to have him on display.
> 
> The reason he is back in the light is because of his 1 year Birthday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 20, 2011)

I AGREE! Gelding would help too.



txminipinto said:


> I don't think he's a dwarf. I do think he has horrible ground manners and is spoiled rotten. At a year old, he should be able to stand there without being handfed treats constantly.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I loved how they addressed real issues with their mini. How they hired someone at the show to groom him right was "real" life if you do not know what needs to be done. They were willing to learn what was best for their mini.



StarRidgeAcres said:


> I loved that show!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And although I didn't think every thing they did with Mini Horse (that was his name) was a good idea (ie, him pulling Rob on a skateboard) I did like the lessons they taught about miniature horses. They had an episode where he went to a trainer for his "bad behavior" and the trainer said he needs to be gelded ASAP, they had an episode on him being gelded, and yes they even had a how where they attended an AMHA show and people were showing them how to groom the horse and they even entered a liberty class! And then Rob and Big got to drive some horses that were already well trained. All in all I think it was a good show. And I like how after one night of having MH in the house, they called a builder to build him a safe enclosure outside - they even discussed making it safe from the predators in the hills in CA. Good job Rob and Big!


----------

